# Slingshot "Jenny"



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

The most ergonomic grip ever ... By JOS ...


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

That us wicked..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Jenny sure is beautiful! ????

Great job Jos!


----------



## logger (Nov 5, 2015)

Beautiful ss!
Where your trademark?huh


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Jenny.. as in a female mule?


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Maybe cause it has a big butt? Cool slingshot sir.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

What kind of wood?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very beautiful  I like the slingshot also


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Pretty good!!! Love it!!! But I think it's better without the blue bands :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Abrazote Jos !!! otro trabajo excelente :wub:


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

sagecraft said:


> That us wicked..
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


hahahaha .... thanks for the comment ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Viper010 said:


> Jenny sure is beautiful!
> 
> Great job Jos!


Thanks for the appreciation buddy .... Regards ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

logger said:


> Beautiful ss!
> Where your trademark?huh


Thanks bro ... This is not finished ... the trademark is coming ... this new grip is different in the area where I usually print the trademark, I´m thinking slowly about the area to put this ... cheers ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

StretchandEat said:


> Jenny.. as in a female mule?


Mule ?? This piece is inspired by JLo ... Because fits in the hands perfectly !! ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

honorary pie said:


> Maybe cause it has a big butt? Cool slingshot sir.


Because that !! right ... and because, fits perfectly in the hands! ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

StretchandEat said:


> What kind of wood?


This one was carved in tamarinde wood ... beautiful wood ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Can-Opener said:


> Very beautiful  I like the slingshot also


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA agree with you ... and thanks for the appreciation on the fork also... hahaha


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

grappo73 said:


> Pretty good!!! Love it!!! But I think it's better without the blue bands :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Agree with that !!! .... hahahahahaha .....


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

alfshooter said:


> Abrazote Jos !!! otro trabajo excelente :wub:


Gracias tío Alf !! Siempre un gusto tremendo leerte !!! ... Abrazo hasta allá al otro lado del mundo !! ...


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Excelente resortera! Un diseño por demás ergonómico!

Saludos Jos!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very inteligent approach, thanks for sharing!

jazz


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

BAT said:


> Excelente resortera! Un diseño por demás ergonómico!
> 
> Saludos Jos!


Super BatiSaludo Bro ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

jazz said:


> very inteligent approach, thanks for sharing!
> 
> jazz


Thanks for your comment bro ... !! cheers !!!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

JOS said:


> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> > Jenny.. as in a female mule?
> ...


 good thing its jlo and not some chick who left you ,got aids , and came back. Jenny!! (Jinnayy) lol. Great work man. Tremendo trabajo


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

pult421 said:


> JOS said:
> 
> 
> > StretchandEat said:
> ...


Gracias amigo !!! un abrazo !


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Look the upgrade, "Jenny" in black dress .... http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47535-jenny-the-most-ergo-design-ever/#entry588838


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

BAT said:


> Excelente resortera! Un diseño por demás ergonómico!
> 
> Saludos Jos!


Saludos mi estimado BAT !!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

It's a nice slingshot ,but Jennifer Lopez by what I've read is a mean woman who treats people who work for her like crap.


----------



## Michael71 (Apr 23, 2017)

Gorgeous frame


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Michael71 said:


> Gorgeous frame


Thanks buddy .... I love this one !! ... fits as sock in the hand ...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I always enjoy seeing your work. I do so like the hand filling ergo's that you do. Lookin' forward to the next one.


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

flipgun said:


> I always enjoy seeing your work. I do so like the hand filling ergo's that you do. Lookin' forward to the next one.


Thanks for that appreciation buddy !! Look the new one .. super ergo ... https://www.facebook.com/commerce/products/1690094141041787/


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I really like your work. You make beautiful slingshots that look very comfortable to hold and shoot.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome work! Beautiful frame!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome work! Beautiful frame!


Thanks buddy ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

VAshooter said:


> I really like your work. You make beautiful slingshots that look very comfortable to hold and shoot.


The first think for my is the comfort and the usability ... thanks for your appreciation and for your comment !! Best Regards ....


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Great looking frame! Pie good to see you! -CD


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

RHTWIST said:


> Great looking frame! Pie good to see you! -CD


Thanks buddy !! Cheers !! ....


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I gotta ask. Pardon me if it is rude. But have you actually gotten that much for a shooter?


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

flipgun said:


> I gotta ask. Pardon me if it is rude. But have you actually gotten that much for a shooter?


https://www.facebook.com/pg/LaResorteraMexico/shop/?ref=page_internal


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

Terrific ergo slingshot! It fits everywhere!


----------

